# McCain demands withdrawal of anti-Obama ad



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*McCain demands withdrawal of anti-Obama ad*

_reuters.com -_ "I'm sending them an e-mail as we speak asking them to take it down. I don't know why they do it. Obviously, I don't control them. But I'm making it very clear that there's no place for that" in his campaign."


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

McCain needs to find the set of balls that got him through the Hanoi Hilton and realize politics is a contact sport.

If it wasn't for the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, we'd be calling John Kerry "Mister President" right now. :uc:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

That may be true and would be in a lot better shape if we were calling John Kerry Mr. President


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

masscopguy said:


> That may be true and would be in a lot better shape if we were calling John Kerry Mr. President


 AS much as I disagree with President Bush....HE IS MILES BETTER THEN Mrs Heinz!


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> McCain needs to find the set of balls that got him through the Hanoi Hilton and realize politics is a contact sport.
> 
> If it wasn't for the Swift Boat Veterans for Truth, we'd be calling John Kerry "Mister President" right now. :uc:


I'm guessing his opposition to this add is simply a political move. Those other two have been aggressively bashing each other for months.. John is just seizing an opportunity to place himself above them. By playing nice guy he is just playing off of their negativity and coming out smelling like roses. I'm sure he's ready to roll up the sleeves when the time comes!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

masscopguy said:


> That may be true and would be in a lot better shape if we were calling John Kerry Mr. President


You ARE kidding, right?


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

masscopguy said:


> That may be true and would be in a lot better shape if we were calling John Kerry Mr. President


 *The only good thing about Kerry EVER being President would be watching the First Lady Terezzzzza turn into a complete train wreck. I can't believe you think Long Jawn would have been better than Bush, even at this stage of the Iraq war. *

*McCain needs to look good for now watching the Hill-Monster & Barry O'Bama fight like 2 scorpions in a glass jar. Kind of like the 1980's Iran - Iraq War. You rooted for both sides to kill each other. *


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

HousingCop said:


> *The only good thing about Kerry EVER being President would be watching the First Lady Terezzzzza turn into a complete train wreck. I can't believe you think Long Jawn would have been better than Bush, even at this stage of the Iraq war. *
> 
> *McCain needs to look good for now watching the Hill-Monster & Barry O'Bama fight like 2 scorpions in a glass jar. Kind of like the 1980's Iran - Iraq War. You rooted for both sides to kill each other. *


Yup


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

HousingCop said:


> *McCain needs to look good for now watching the Hill-Monster & Barry O'Bama fight like 2 scorpions in a glass jar. Kind of like the 1980's Iran - Iraq War. You rooted for both sides to kill each other. *


I agree


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

masscopguy said:


> That may be true and would be in a lot better shape if we were calling John Kerry Mr. President


What kind of jerk are you ??????
You must be a Kennedy and Duval ball licker also.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

kwflatbed said:


> What kind of jerk are you ??????
> You must be a Kennedy and Duval ball licker also.


I thought we don't insult people here, now do we?


----------



## FedCop (Sep 26, 2004)

_Anyone_ is better than Bush.......except maybe Jimmy Carter.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

FedCop said:


> _Anyone_ is better than Bush.......except maybe Jimmy Carter.


 *What kinda crack are you smoking? Is it the off yellow or totally white kind? *

*For all of GW's faults, he put his money where his mouth is and didn't back down. Had Herr Klinton done his job and had taken Osama bin Laden out, instead of playing golf, maybe 9-11 could have been avoided. Klinton could have enforced the first of the 14 resolutions passed by the UN for Hussein to disarm his biological weapons and reinstituted UN weapons inspectors back in Iran. Instead of waving his finger at the camera and LYING to the United States while staining blue dresses and inserting cigars, he could have been actively hunting the terrorists who bombed the USS Cole and the two US embassies in Africa. *

*All these untied loose ends were left in GW's lap when he was sworn in. He took the bull by the horns and did what he thought was right at the time. He went with the intelligence that was gathered and actially DID something instead of hanging back to see which way popular opinions were shifting. The WMD's are in Syria, snuck out of Iraq prior to the invasion and several nerve gas shells were used in IED's already. Remember, Hussein wasn't supposed to have even 1 shell and there's 3 documented cases of nerve gas shells being used in IED's, so the whole WMD theory and them never existing is right out the window.*

*As for Jimmy Carter, he can't even kill a freaking rogue rabbit with a paddle that swam up to his canoe. He should stick to banging nails since he started this whole mess back in 1978 by acting like a pussy once they took over our embassy in Teheran. HC*


----------



## FedCop (Sep 26, 2004)

I realize that Bush inherited a foreign policy mess. I also give him credit for the way he handled some aspects of that mess. The best part of his domestic record was when he nominated 2 outstanding US Supreme Court Justices (Roberts and Alito.) However, after analyzing his total job performance, any objective person will tell you that George W. Bush will be sitting next to James Buchanen on the lowest rung of the historic presidential ratings ladder.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

FedCop said:


> I realize that Bush inherited a foreign policy mess. I also give him credit for the way he handled some aspects of that mess. The best part of his domestic record was when he nominated 2 outstanding US Supreme Court Justices (Roberts and Alito.) However, after analyzing his total job performance, any objective person will tell you that George W. Bush will be sitting next to James Buchanen on the lowest rung of the historic presidential ratings ladder.


*Over 50+ years ago, they said the same thing about Harry Truman as well. Harry now stands near the top rung of the ladder as one of the best presidents in the last century. HT was vilified as being the one who brought us into the nuclear age and starting a war in Korea. Your sig is.... *_"Carry the battle to them. Don't let them bring it to you. Put them on the defensive. And don't ever apologize for anything." _-Harry S. Truman* Seems like GW took a bit of Trumans advice here. Harry brought the war to North Korea (which never attacked us directly) just like GW did to Iraq. I suspect over time that GW go up in the ratings once the full truth comes out about WMD and his rational for going to war. *

*You are correct about his US Supreme Court nominations as well. (Harriet Meyers aside) Long after a president is gone, his judicial appointments that they have made are still steering policy and ruling on cases with far reaching consequences. No wonder Congress has been stonewalling his attempts to put judges into lower US courts so vigorously. They know GW appoints strict Constitutionalists, not left-leaning radical communists like others before him have. *


----------



## FedCop (Sep 26, 2004)

Good point, this Congress has been terrible and will not act on almost anything that Bush puts forward.


----------

